# Can you wet sand a wall that’s been primed?



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

I’m seeing a lot more imperfections now. 

Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenny (Jan 20, 2018)

No, once it’s primed you must get the compound back out


----------

